# Saving for a pen turning Lathe



## jttheclockman (Nov 1, 2009)

I started saving for my new pen turning lathe. Anyone want to contribute to the fund. Maybe I can have a fund raiser:wink: Saw this on another site and it is creating some buzz. Vicmarc VL600.


----------



## danroggensee (Nov 1, 2009)

man that is cool but you will have to build a real heavy bench to but it on LOL

Dannie


----------



## Inkspot (Nov 1, 2009)

Whats the other site? I can't find any info. on this. Nice.


----------



## HawksFeather (Nov 1, 2009)

While I am kind of new to pen turning, I have to ask.  Do you think that would be "enough" lathe for pens?  : )

Jerry


----------



## Bree (Nov 1, 2009)

You must hook that thing up to a diesel engine or something when you are turning a max size bowl!! Sheesh!


----------



## jthompson1995 (Nov 1, 2009)

All I can say: WOW!

Oh, and I want one. Think Santa will bring it for Christmas?


----------



## bitshird (Nov 1, 2009)

How big of pen's are you planning on turning ??


----------



## jimofsanston (Nov 1, 2009)

I looked on the site and it is not even showing up yet. I want one too. But i think Santa would have a heartatack getting that thing down the chimney. :biggrin:


----------

